# Tax implications of transferring money into Canada



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

I would be grateful if I could get some help. I was wondering if anyone knew what the tax implications were for transferring money into Canada. I am hoping to transfer the money from the sale of my house to Canada and was wondering whether I needed to pay tax in Canada on this money. Thank you very much for your help: I appreciate it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Karna said:


> I would be grateful if I could get some help. I was wondering if anyone knew what the tax implications were for transferring money into Canada. I am hoping to transfer the money from the sale of my house to Canada and was wondering whether I needed to pay tax in Canada on this money. Thank you very much for your help: I appreciate it.


You will not be required to pay any tax upon transferring your money to Canada.


----------



## Karna (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Auld Yin, helpful as always.


----------

